# Crazy Miss Hyde final pics-Smoke Report



## Amateur Grower (Jun 27, 2012)

So here are the final notes on my Samsara Seeds Crazy Miss Hyde grow. I had one freebie femmed seed from The Attitude. 



I stuck the seed in a peat cube on March 1st. Three days later on March 4th it popped above ground. March 10th I transplanted it into a 3 gallon grow bag with heavily amended Fox Farms OceanForest soil under a 24/0 metal halide light schedule. 



22 days later on April 2nd, I switched my bulb to a high pressure sodium and went to a 12/12 flowering schedule. Even though the CMH wasnt showing pre-flowers yet it had alternating nodes, but I had some LSD running also and they were pretty much all showing so I was hoping to induce the CMH by flipping my lights and it seemed to work-shortly after changing to 12/12 the CMH showed female pre-flowers. During all phases of growth, this plant ate up all the nutes I fed her-noting that this was a fully organic grow, using organic soil and amendments and Earth Juice Grow and Bloom. 



From the time I flipped to 12/12, she went 70 days then I chopped her on June 10th. I cut one branch at a time and started trimming using the connoisseur cut but by the time I was finished Im sure I was using more of a stoner cut! 



I hung the branches to dry in a dark room at 70 degrees F, 50 to 55% humidity for 4 days. On June 14th, the stems inside the buds still didnt snap but were very close. The outsides of the buds were beginning to feel dry to the touch. I took down the branches and clipped off the buds and put them in quart Mason/Ball jars, burping the jars multiple times daily for a few minutes at a time and removing the buds from the jars and rearranging them once a day. After a week of this the moisture had moved from the stems into the buds and the stems snapped while the bud was dry to the touch with slight moisture deep inside the bud. As of today, the buds have been curing a week and Im opening the jars once a day for just a few minutes. There is no moisture evident, no moldy smell-just a sweet, hint of vanilla.



According to Samsara Seeds web site, Crazy Miss Hyde is a mix of 30% Sativa (Belladona) / 70% Indica (Northern Lights). My final yield using 400W MH/HPS in a 4 X 4 enclosure without optimal air exchange was 86 grams-just over 3 ounces, dry. 



Crazy Miss Hyde doesnt smell a great deal while growing nor while drying. I was growing the aforementioned LSD at the same time- which smelled to high heaven- so maybe thats why the CMH didnt smell so bad! Its not hard to hide the smell of this one. 



With a good dry and short cure, Crazy Miss Hyde is a smooth smoke. It goes easily into the lungs and will expand if you hold it. The taste is somewhat neutral and very mild. You first notice the feeling behind your eyes, and then it washes down your body. IMO, the Belladonna (Sativa) is predominate, as the high settles into a nice clear, somewhat energetic feeling. I was motivated and able to accomplish tasks with no problems. Later, the body high moves in, but its nowhere near couchlock. The high lasts about 2.5 to 3.5 hours for me, all the while imparting a really nice, clear, motivated feel. 

The buds are very appealing visually-I guess you would call it great bag appeal (though I only grow for myself). They are tight, hard and compact. Trichome coverage is very good, with ambering of about 35% occurring around 70 days. I saw no evidence of hermaphroditism or nanners, accounting for a very normal, consistent grow. 



The taste is earthy, with hints of vanilla and maybe a touch of menthol and/or chocolate. Smooth is not a flashy word, but describes this smoke perfectly. This weed is a good daytime smoke that will allow you to function and might even give you some extra motivation! 



Crazy Miss Hyde is a very nice cannabis specimen and Ill give it a 7 out of 10, taking into account my limited experience! I would grow it again.



Im sorry this turned out so long. Ive been sampling the product as I went along (want to give an accurate accounting, after all!) so this sort of turned into a ramble. 



Happy growing all.



AG


----------



## Pistil (Jun 27, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> ...
> With a good dry and short cure, Crazy Miss Hyde is a smooth smoke. It goes easily into the lungs and will expand if you hold it. The taste is somewhat neutral and very mild. You first notice the feeling behind your eyes, and then it washes down your body. IMO, the Belladonna (Sativa) is predominate, as the high settles into a nice clear, somewhat energetic feeling. I was motivated and able to accomplish tasks with no problems. Later, the body high moves in, but its nowhere near couchlock. The high lasts about 2.5 to 3.5 hours for me, all the while imparting a really nice, clear, motivated feel.
> ...
> The taste is earthy, with hints of vanilla and maybe a touch of menthol and/or chocolate. Smooth is not a flashy word, but describes this smoke perfectly. This weed is a good daytime smoke that will allow you to function and might even give you some extra motivation!
> ...


I'm always astonished by how you guys are able to describe a strain 
I feel high just for having read this, congrats for all the job man!:cool2:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the smoke report AG


----------



## Roddy (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done, my friend!! :ciao:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Copy this to the Smoke/strain reports. That way future growers will have the 411  Sounds like an sweet sweet smoke. good job, looks awesome. +rep for the grow AND smoke report.

eace:,

7GE


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank all you gentlemen for the kind words. I appreciate them. 7, this probably should be in the Strains section. I'll pm a mod to see about maybe moving it so it's not duplicated.

AG


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 28, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> I'm always astonished by how you guys are able to describe a strain
> I feel high just for having read this, congrats for all the job man!:cool2:


 
I used the BLANK SMOKE REPORT sticky as a guideline for sure! I've always enjoyed wines and enjoy picking out the various tastes and fragrances. I've found you can do the same with pot-but it DOES help to have that smoke report to look at for help!

AG


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 29, 2012)

IronLungs said:
			
		

> Very nice smoke report! Thanks for taking the time to be so descriptive.
> 
> I too am a huge fan of great wine. In fact, I'd say wine & weed are two of my favorite things in life.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, we for sure have that in common! 

AG


----------

